# Whizzer Timing Marks



## mnich797 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a H model whizzer motor. After disassembly and cleaning I noticed what look like multiple timing marks on the crank gear and no marks on the cam gear. Any suggestions?


----------



## mason_man (Mar 17, 2019)

mnich797 said:


> I have a H model whizzer motor. After disassembly and cleaning I noticed what look like multiple timing marks on the crank gear and no marks on the cam gear. Any suggestions?



Hi mnich797, the cam gear and crank gear both should have a circle, and should line up together(TDC). If the crank gear has a straight line, line should be facing or towards crankshaft journal, At (TDC) counterweights at the bottom of the case. Circles should be off to the left side.

Post pictures of your project when able.

Ray


----------



## mnich797 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank you the picture is of great help. My crankshaft gear mark is very difficult to see. Could you possibly tell me where your crank mark is in relationship to the key way? It looks to be directly 180 degrees.


----------



## Pistelpete (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow wish I had that Weber cam.


----------



## mnich797 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pistelpete said:


> Wow wish I had that Weber cam.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mason_man (Mar 18, 2019)

mnich797 said:


> Thank you the picture is of great help. My crankshaft gear mark is very difficult to see. Could you possibly tell me where your crank mark is in relationship to the key way? It looks to be directly 180 degrees.



Okay...here we go,
Pic of the crank gear with crank pin to the right side. Mark the gear tooth in line with the crank pin. Now count 14 teeth's/tooth counterclockwise.
This should be your 0 mark.
Hope this helps.

Ray


How are you with the cam mark?


----------



## mnich797 (Mar 19, 2019)

mason_man said:


> Okay...here we go,
> Pic of the crank gear with crank pin to the right side. Mark the gear tooth in line with the crank pin. Now count 14 teeth's/tooth counterclockwise.
> This should be your 0 mark.
> Hope this helps.
> ...



Thank you Ray! Your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mason_man (Mar 20, 2019)

mnich797 said:


> Thank you Ray! Your help is greatly appreciated!!



Glad to be of help. If you need parts or things like gaskets, Ron Houk has them. 714 996 6323
















This is his store,

Ray


----------



## mnich797 (Mar 20, 2019)

mason_man said:


> Glad to be of help. If you need parts or things like gaskets, Ron Houk has them. 714 996 6323
> View attachment 967620
> 
> View attachment 967621
> ...



(Clutching Heart) Ive died and gone to Whizzer heaven!!


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 20, 2019)

OMG


----------



## mason_man (Mar 20, 2019)

Lol, there's still more!

Ray


----------

